
Node web API boilerplate with focus on separation of concerns and scalability - talyssonoc
https://github.com/talyssonoc/node-api-boilerplate
======
talyssonoc
It's not a framework, it's a boilerplate with an architecture focused on
scalability, not just the old controllers/models/services folders. It comes
ready to be used on production, to write tests and to use a SQL database.
Check the repo wiki ([https://github.com/talyssonoc/node-api-
boilerplate/wiki](https://github.com/talyssonoc/node-api-boilerplate/wiki)) as
well to more details about the architecture, configuration and features.

The documentation is still in the first version so feel free to ask and
suggest changes.

